# would you go under the knife????



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

if money wasnt the issue, would you go under the knife?? 
plastic surgery seems to be a way of life these days and i would be interested in knowing how far people would go?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Think if i had the money i'ld go for a helping hand in the face department, Thats maybe when im like 45/50 odd tho.
Il'd probs have a browe and light face lift and botox . thats only if i had the money tho ( which will never happen  )
And il'd have venere's.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i allways said no,,,,,, but the older im getting,, the more i think,, well maybe,, if i had the money,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never say never is my opinion


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i allways said no,,,,,, but the older im getting,, the more i think,, well maybe,, if i had the money,,,,


i always said no too but i have had bottox and would consider a few other little tweeks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

How long does it take for th bottox to work? i've heard a few month? or does it work right away?
Oh and how long does it last ? And how much  don't wanna know much do i lmao.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

have you,,!!!!!! well, i would love my tummy done,, it aint as flat as it used to be,,,,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> How long does it take for th bottox to work? i've heard a few month? or does it work right away?
> Oh and how long does it last ? And how much  don't wanna know much do i lmao.


works straight away... got to get it done every 6-7 months if you want to upkeep it. worth it though


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> have you,,!!!!!! well, i would love my tummy done,, it aint as flat as it used to be,,,,,,


me too!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I bet, I bet it makes ya look years younger, specially if u have it on the forehead and around the crowfeet area lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how much is it to have your tummy done,,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> how much is it to have your tummy done,,,,


dont know but if you win the lotto can you pay for me too PLEASE??!!


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> I bet, I bet it makes ya look years younger, specially if u have it on the forehead and around the crowfeet area lol.


YEAH IT DOES!! had it done on forehead and armpits. getting it done at armpits stops you sweating..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bullyb said:


> dont know but if you win the lotto can you pay for me too PLEASE??!!


HELL YEAH GIRL,, if i win the lottery i will pay for us all to have tummy tucks boob job face lifts,, then we can go on a long holiday yeah that sounds good,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

that sounds good to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

bullyb said:


> YEAH IT DOES!! had it done on forehead and armpits. getting it done at armpits stops you sweating..


Really? wow i did'nt know that?
i keep having hot flushes lately lol, wonder if im going through early menapause ( how ever ya spell it ).
so having to shop around for deodrant that works 
Bet that bloody hurt under the pitts :O


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Really? wow i did'nt know that?
> i keep having hot flushes lately lol, wonder if im going through early menapause ( how ever ya spell it ).
> so having to shop around for deodrant that works


around £400 to get armpit botox but defo worth it, im booked in to get it again next month, that will be the 3rd time. i think you can get that done on the nhs aswell??

and collie....girls holiday after plastic surgery, sounds good!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

did'nt know it could be done on nhs.
Learn a new thing everyday lol.

Would any of u seriously think about having boobs done if u had the money?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah it does,,,,gotta win the lottery first girls,,, then i will treat you all,,,,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> did'nt know it could be done on nhs.
> Learn a new thing everyday lol.
> 
> Would any of u seriously think about having boobs done if u had the money?


I WOULD!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

wheeeeee, ty collie.
ill have a designa vagina pleaze


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

bullyb said:


> I WOULD!!


Ild love em done but ya hear so much about things going wrong.
maybe if i had alot of money to pay for insurance for em i might consider it.


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> wheeeeee, ty collie.
> ill have a designa vagina pleaze


hehehehe!!!! me too!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

rofpml heee heeeeee


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

bullyb said:


> if money wasnt the issue, would you go under the knife??
> plastic surgery seems to be a way of life these days and i would be interested in knowing how far people would go?


No way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wheeeeee, ty collie.
> ill have a designa vagina pleaze


I once went with a girl who had oe of these!! Not go in to details but I'd seen better!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> wheeeeee, ty collie.
> ill have a designa vagina pleaze


thats the second coffee just gone everywere i have just spat it all over the computer,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL really?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL really?


yes she was a lap dancer, she also had fake boobs which also dont do alot for me...I refer women to be real!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I once went with a girl who had oe of these!! Not go in to details but I'd seen better!


are you sure it wasnt a bloke really, that had been CHANGED into a woman,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I once went with a girl who had oe of these!! Not go in to details but I'd seen better!


how did i know you were gonna say that magik!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> are you sure it wasnt a bloke really, that had been CHANGED into a woman,,,


definately a girl!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Right peeps im afraid i have to leave u all  places to go and peeps to see and all that.

lets hope when i get back i wont have what i woke upto this morning layng on ma floor, It Stank  Looked like an elephant sh*t in middle of ma livingroom 

I fed dogs early yesterday and my daughter fed them again coz she did'nt know lol.

Not a very good start to the day may i add .

c ya all laters and have a very nice day x


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

bullyb said:


> how did i know you were gonna say that magik!!


no it's true!!! I know a couple of girls that have had this done, lot's of lap dancers have it done...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> no it's true!!! I know a couple of girls that have had this done, lot's of lap dancers have it done...


hmm and i guess you help test them out,,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Right peeps im afraid i have to leave u all  places to go and peeps to see and all that.
> 
> lets hope when i get back i wont have what i woke upto this morning layng on ma floor, It Stank  Looked like an elephant sh*t in middle of ma livingroom
> 
> ...


bye Eolabeo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Toodle pip x

over and out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmm and i guess you help test them out,,,,


no I'm too squeemish to help out with that!!! I'll give it a test drive but I'm no Mechanic!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Toodle pip x
> 
> over and out.


good by my true love x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Toodle pip x
> 
> over and out.


good bye


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have spat my coffee out all ready today,, reading some of these posts,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee..................................


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

bullyb said:


> works straight away... got to get it done every 6-7 months if you want to upkeep it. worth it though


I' ve heard its quite Toxic!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> how much is it to have your tummy done,,,,


Tummy sounds quite normal - but b...bs - no way! scary.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Magik said:


> good by my true love x


SOUNDS LIKE HE'S FINALLY CHOOSE HIS VB?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

at long last ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thank goodness,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm off for a bit, see if anyone is chatting later


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

see you later vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> at long last ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thank goodness,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


god help her!..hehe!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i allways said no,,,,,, but the older im getting,, the more i think,, well maybe,, if i had the money,,,,


same here


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> same here


if we get rich shall we go have it done together,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

theres nothing about me that needs any improvement only my spelling


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> theres nothing about me that needs any improvement only my spelling


my spelling is awful to they are allways taking the mickey out of me on here,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> my spelling is awful to the are allways taking the mickey out of me on here,,,


i am OK now i have spell checker


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

donut wury we al mac spel mistakes nuw nd then ok collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,,, i just spell it any old how,, and when they all start laughing i know i have spelt something wrong,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> donut wury we al mac spel mistakes nuw nd then ok collie


ha ha ha ha very good vixie,, very good,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee heee ..........


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

OK here's my wish list....

Boob lift (mine went south many years ago!)
Tummy Tuck (after three sections it's aint a pretty sight!)
Botox (crows feet ((Laughter lines)) hoo humm!)
Face lift ((Well if I'm gonna have the rest done...why not??)
Bum Lift ( may look better in me jeans lol)
Veneers ( Ones that sparkle with a PING!)
Me knees (tho God only knows what they cud do with them!)
Feet (again God only knows what they wud do wif um...me kids have my feet and have never forgiven me lol)

Hmmm....thinks it....................for now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you dont need that much doing then,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

BredaKim said:


> OK here's my wish list....
> 
> Boob lift (mine went south many years ago!)
> Tummy Tuck (after three sections it's aint a pretty sight!)
> ...


so you dont need a chemical peel then?...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee heee............


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bullyb said:


> so you dont need a chemical peel then?...


that sounds a little painful, i dont know why,, it shouldnt, not after giving birth anyway,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nothing quite like that pain is there girls,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> that sounds a little painful, i dont know why,, it shouldnt, not after giving birth anyway,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nothing quite like that pain is there girls,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i had a flashback there......ouch!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

pain what pain lol ouch! ouch! ouch!


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> if we get rich shall we go have it done together,,,,,


you have got a deal


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd love to have my teeth done .....but then everything else would look wrong


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Esined said:


> you have got a deal


 ,.....................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

kaz said:


> I'd love to have my teeth done .....but then everything else would look wrong


we all need a complete makeover lol,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> i guess i'm one of these that wouldn't have nowt done. My moto is is people can't take me for what i am is they can do one


very well said,,but what if your not happy with yourself,,im not, and you was doing it to make yourself feel better,, give yourself more confidence,,,,,


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

bullyb said:


> so you dont need a chemical peel then?...


Bugger!!! I KNEW there was something I forgot LOL


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

You know what, i think the most attractive people are the people that have real personalities and a genuine and kind. Looks only keep someone for so long - what a month or two then u get bored?

I love my husband cause hes the kindest most sweet person i know and i wouldnt swap him for Brad Pitt. Never mind the looks. I bet Brad Pitt is an a*$hole anyway


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wouldnt you like Brad Pitt just for one night , i wouldnt say no,,,,,,,


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Well.......... 

hahaha


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Lisa M said:


> Well..........
> 
> hahaha


come on spit it out,,,you would wouldnt you,,,, corrrrrrr, Brad Pitt for the night,,


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> come on spit it out,,,you would wouldnt you,,,, corrrrrrr, Brad Pitt for the night,,


Woo Hoo!

A night...or two...maybe three............................or four


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> come on spit it out,,,you would wouldnt you,,,, corrrrrrr, Brad Pitt for the night,,


ummmm

ok ok maybe just the once  hahah

shhh dont tell my hubby


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

we wont tell we can keep a secret


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ssshhhh,, hubby doesnt need to know,,,,,so Brad Pitt would get you squealing then,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

ummm - i have to say i like a bit of johnny Depp ---- or... ummmm... Robbie Williams 
Yum!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder who Collie would like


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I wonder who Collie would like


oooooooo....... who?!?!?!?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I think it might be Shane Ward, not sure why


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

oooh yeah he is sexy!!! its those eyes!!! MMmmm


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and here he is in the flesh so to speak


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> theres nothing about me that needs any improvement only my spelling


did we had your picture yet?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> did we had your picture yet?


ELENA, YOUR NOT PICKING ON THE GUY ARE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I think it might be Shane Ward, not sure why


i have just been talking about him in another thread,, god knows what thread but another one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm getting a bit lost now to heeeeeee heeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixie, you on that blooming baileys,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not tonight, might start though lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im on my tia maria,,hahaha,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

my OH just poured me a nice big glass of baileys


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good girl,,,,,,,,,,,get it down ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its on its way down as we speak


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ELENA, YOUR NOT PICKING ON THE GUY ARE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!


not at all - I just wonder if he can sing and dance, thats all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> vixie, you on that blooming baileys,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


she's permanently has it in her blood


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Then that would be the only time if i lost confidence in myself, But even then it would before myself only i would do it for. If any man even asked me to get a boob job or owt i would laugh at em and tell em where to go. I don't mind been a big i like my chest it gives me.


here here. nicely put


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

T--jay said:


> Then that would be the only time if i lost confidence in myself, But even then it would before myself only i would do it for. If any man even asked me to get a boob job or owt i would laugh at em and tell em where to go. I don't mind been a big i like my chest it gives me.


 very well said, the only way I would have any cosmetic surgery done would be for myself and no one else


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

unless of course it was Shayne Ward,, then i would have it all done,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee lol you make me laugh


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hee hee lol you make me laugh


yeah but its true,, if someone said Shayne wards wants you, i would be straight up there joining the q, to have this bit botox,this bit uplifted, this bit cut off,and these wrinkles ironed out and flattened,,god the list would be never ending,,, you wouldnt know it was me,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee hee hee hee


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been under the knife - when I was 11.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

mjbelkin said:


> I have been under the knife - when I was 11.


Hope it was not a boob job?  I have been at that age too - only to get sorted a couple of my fingers - had some infection..... It left a couple of invisible scars.


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

if it will makes me taller, why not.LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

PatioDogDoors said:


> if it will makes me taller, why not.LOL


How tall are you?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we are tall arent we Elena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> we are tall arent we Elena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


We are.....What did they used to call you in school?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if i'd go under the knife. I'm only 22 though maybe when i start looking old i would.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> We are.....What did they used to call you in school?


spider legs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

plumo72 said:


> I'm not sure if i'd go under the knife. I'm only 22 though maybe when i start looking old i would.


you are to young to be thinking about it,, wait until you get to my age,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> spider legs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Giraffe, Eifel Tower, Matchstick, .....mmmmm......The Birch, The Pine


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> Giraffe, Eifel Tower, Matchstick, .....mmmmm......The Birch, The Pine


ohhhhh yesssssss i remember some of them to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tilli121 (Jan 10, 2008)

i turn 50 this year so there are a few areas that probably could benefit, too scared though, not of the surgery but the anasthetic..........have had laser eye surgery though.....does that count?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what is that like,,, does it work,,??????


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

I wanted to have surgery to look a little bit uglier but the surgeon said it would cost thousands and would be alot of work.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> I wanted to have surgery to look a little bit uglier but the surgeon said it would cost thousands and would be alot of work.


i could make you look ugly and it wont cost you a penny,,,, it might hurt abit though


----------



## tilli121 (Jan 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> what is that like,,, does it work,,??????


if you mean the laser eye surgery, yes it works, best thing i ever did, wish i had had the money to do it years ago..............
once i found the money for it i booked it before i talked myself out of it because.....
i found it hard to get glasses that fit right, 
the bridge of my nose is a bit wide due to a break and the glasses used to sit heavy on my nose, 
i was forever taking them off at work to read and this caused migraines, 
i couldn't wear lenses due to the protein in my tears, they stuck to my eyes and taking them out took the skin off my eyeball leaving me with scar tissue there........sounds good yes? 
as you can see i didn't do it for vanity.......

now i can go out and walk the dogs in the rain and see where i am going, i don't have glasses that mist up when i go into the warmth, the dogs/kids no longer have glasses they can knock off my nose, i don't have to pay £200 a time for new glasses, my migraines have stopped, i would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

Elena said:


> How tall are you?


5'4" really short


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

PatioDogDoors said:


> 5'4" really short


Personality - thats what matters!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats right elena,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah! that's what i also believe.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and its very true


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

but men still look at the pretty women first though,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I know its not fair, I like my legs though


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I know its not fair, I like my legs though


u have nice legs vixy  and i am saying that in a normal kinda way lol, so don't panic rofl, Ur lucky.

If i had to list the things ild have done if i was brave enough and had money they would be...

Face and browe lift
Bum inplants.
Boob job.
boltox.
and nice pearly whites .

oh sod it, gimmi a new body


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

..........................yeah i agree,, why cant we have a new body after a certain age,,,,,,that would be cool,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee sounds good too me too, I dont like the rest of me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont like any blooming bit of me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i dont like any blooming bit of me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I feel the same.

I hate my body 
i wanna new one


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

perhaps if we all wish hard enough we will get a ne one each


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

im praying


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

if only these things worked


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ..........................yeah i agree,, why cant we have a new body after a certain age,,,,,,that would be cool,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


....fireman...?????


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

Too right!! im definately going to have a brow lift when im older...much older!
Damn that father of mine for giving me cats eyes!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Leanne1989 said:


> Too right!! im definately going to have a brow lift when im older...much older!
> Damn that father of mine for giving me cats eyes!!


WOW! Cats eyes!!! Have you've got a split kind of pupil?


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> but men still look at the pretty women first though,,,,,,,,,,


yeah right. but it's not hard to love a girl with great personality. not a girl with a beauty outside but has an attitude problem.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> yeah right. but it's not hard to love a girl with great personality. not a girl with a beauty outside but has an attitude problem.


 thats made me feel better,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> thats made me feel better,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


see there is hope for us all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,,hope for you,, you got age on your side,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm only going to get older lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

would i go under the knife,,,, no,, but theres someone i would love to use the knife on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

can i help


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> can i help


yes please,,, hold me back if i go to far,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I will try but I might do it myself


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I will try but I might do it myself


hee hee hee,, now you have made me smile,,, for the first time today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee now I'm smiling too


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL. both of you are really funny. i'll pray for your love life.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,she brings out the idiot in me,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee.......dont blame me we are as bad as eachother lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes i think we are,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

Its so nice to hear you agreed on each other. And it seems you have one thing in common. just kidding. LOL.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

we always agree with each other dont we collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

and we allways post more or less the same thing,, word for word,,dont we vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> .........
> 
> If you don't like the way you are, jog round the block several times a day lol...


jog round the block,,,says he with his mug of coffee and big fry up,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> and we allways post more or less the same thing,, word for word,,dont we vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yes we have done that quite a fiew times........and our love of pole dancing is another thing we have in common


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

..........


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont think I have the energy to do that I feel about 90 LOL hee hee


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i look about 90,,, havent slept properly for a while,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

get some night nurse down you or you can listen to my OH talking about football that should do the trick, knocks me right out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

errr,.......................i think i will try the night nurse,,,,,im off looking and listening to men,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont blame you, I'm going to buy some ear plugs and tune them out much better that way


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

If I can find it, I'll post a pic of me looking absolutely putrid. (I don't usually  it was for an advert). 

EDIT: Slightly off topic, but I figure ugliness kind of falls under the plastic surgery umbrella.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

daveleeuk said:


> If I can find it, I'll post a pic of me looking absolutely putrid. (I don't usually  it was for an advert).
> 
> EDIT: Slightly off topic, but I figure ugliness kind of falls under the plastic surgery umbrella.


we do actually have a POST A PICTURE OF YOURSELF thread some where,,i will see if i can find it,,,,you can see most of the members,, some are quite frightening,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

stop telling people how bad I look collie LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i didnt mean you ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dopey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i ment people like magik,,,,,,,or darren,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> we do actually have a POST A PICTURE OF YOURSELF thread some where,,i will see if i can find it,,,,you can see most of the members,, some are quite frightening,


Yup, just spotted it! Thanks.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your welcome,,,,,are you putting a picture up then for us to look at,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> ....................


hee hee hee,,,gotta warn the new members darren,, they might have a heart attack,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> your welcome,,,,,are you putting a picture up then for us to look at,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Certainly am, I'll do a few. But I must actually do some work every now then


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

daveleeuk said:


> Certainly am, I'll do a few. But I must actually do some work every now then


why,?????? none of us do,,, we just sit around drinking coffee,,( well buds after tea time,) and having a good old chatter,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

speak for yourself I hardly ever on here


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> speak for yourself I hardly ever on here


ha ha ha,,,you moved in aint ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha,,,you moved in aint ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I got the luxury appartment upstairs next to yours


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,,, yeah,,, i can picture that,,, hay you robbed that post office yet,,i need new clothes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to have to I didnt win the lottery


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmm you better, i need that girls night out,,i need to go out and get plastered soon,,,so, get up to that post office,, NOW,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Its next on my list after freezing over hell


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

..............


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

right I think I had better take me legs off again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hell girl leave them there,,,,,,,,,,,i aint had any complaints,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ok I will air them for a bit longer, they could do with some sun on them get a bit of colour


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hell girl leave them there,,,,,,,,,,,i aint had any complaints,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


well actually.....

only joking ahahahaha


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

cheeky.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

.................


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> .................


I have the top half of that pic of me but I dont like it much


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

what's wrong with it??????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he dont need the top,he is happy looking at your legs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hold on shayne wards on,, gota get up and dance,,,back in a min,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you go shake your thing and come back quickly


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

daveleeuk said:


> what's wrong with it??????


just dont like it I dont like my face in it, doesnt quite look like me


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> just dont like it I dont like my face in it, doesnt quite look like me


jesus,,, I posted a pic of me puking up in a dirty urinal

LMFAO


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ok im back,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

daveleeuk said:


> jesus,,, I posted a pic of me puking up in a dirty urinal
> 
> LMFAO


lol but women care more about these things and we know you men are judging the way we look


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ok im back,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


welcome back collie


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ok im back,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


where did you go?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

daveleeuk said:


> where did you go?


dancing round the room to shayne ward,,,,dopey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,where did you think i had gone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pub,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> dancing round the room to shayne ward


lol, um ok.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

daveleeuk said:


> lol, um ok.


 i luvvvvvvvvvvvvv shayne ward,, soo sexy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee yes you do


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i look about 90,,, havent slept properly for a while,,,,,,,,


i'm like that. i don't have enough sleep everyday. i alway have 3 to 5 hours of sleep.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> i'm like that. i don't have enough sleep everyday. i alway have 3 to 5 hours of sleep.


yeah me to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i wake up several times in the night, the slightest thing wakes me,, its so annoying,,,,,,then in the morning im shattered,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I think its a woman thing because I'm the same too


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

but i'm a man. i really don't know why i'm having trouble sleeping. the only way i got easily asleep is in travel. every time i'm in a car i fall asleep easily.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> but i'm a man. i really don't know why i'm having trouble sleeping. the only way i got easily asleep is in travel. every time i'm in a car i fall asleep easily.


well sorry thought you were a woman,,,,,,,,
 oops,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I always thought patio was female aswell


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> I always thought patio was female aswell


.......................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> but i'm a man. i really don't know why i'm having trouble sleeping. the only way i got easily asleep is in travel. every time i'm in a car i fall asleep easily.


sorry for the mistake, perhaps its just something that happens as you get older and have kids or pets


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no just a fruit cake


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> I hope none of you have mistaken me for a bird


 ............................


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> I hope none of you have mistaken me for a bird


Nope, But i thought u was vin diesal


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Nope, But i thought u was vin diesal


hee hee hee,,vin diesal,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> I hope none of you have mistaken me for a bird


i get that trouble all time


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it might be that pink dress you always wear


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> it might be that pink dress you always wear


for you vix i would wear any thing !


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> for you vix i would wear any thing !


aww thats very sweet thankyou


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> aww thats very sweet thankyou


ahh isnt he sweet to ya vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes he is.........it would be very funny to see........can you imagine LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if we had his picture,,im sure we could make him look pretty,


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

5"4 is not short!! i am only 5" ! lol
and i had 16 hours sleep today as i went to bed at 6pm and woke at 10am!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ilovesharpei said:


> 5"4 is not short!! i am only 5" ! lol
> and i had 16 hours sleep today as i went to bed at 6pm and woke at 10am!


16 hours,!!!!!!!!! thats nealry as much as i have in a week,!!!! ( well not quite, but its a blooming lot,)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i didnt realise you was only 5" ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> 16 hours,!!!!!!!!! thats nealry as much as i have in a week,!!!! ( well not quite, but its a blooming lot,)


i have got flu lol.


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i didnt realise you was only 5" ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


that might be becasue you can't see me? rofl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee i just thought you were taller,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,tall and slim,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee good point


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee i just thought you were taller,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,tall and slim,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


no just very petite,
and before anyone says it yes i know all good things come in little packages!! lmao
how many times do you think that i have heard that ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Cosmetic surgery


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee LOL, great pic


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> I always thought patio was female aswell


now I'm telling you i'm a man not a woman.LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> now I'm telling you i'm a man not a woman.LOL


hee he hee,,,,,,,can we have a picture as proof,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee we believe you honestly


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

ok that's me on my avatar.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> ok that's me on my avatar.


hello,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,now we can see who we are talking to,,,,,,, and your MOST CERTAINLY NOT A WOMAN !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Like your hair do!
My other halfs goes like that naturally after he's wet it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bullbreeds said:


> Like your hair do!
> My other halfs goes like that naturally after he's wet it.


shhhh dont frighten him off,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> I hope none of you have mistaken me for a bird


some how i dont think any of us would think you were a bird,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> ok that's me on my avatar.


I told you we believed you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I told you we believed you


hee hee hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks for believing me.LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> thanks for believing me.LOL


well we got the proof we wanted now,,havent we,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

PatioDogDoors said:


> thanks for believing me.LOL


Thats not his picture you silly girls cant you see thats a picture of a suicide bomber from 911Just kidding mate!


----------



## PatioDogDoors (Nov 27, 2007)

garryd said:


> Thats not his picture you silly girls cant you see thats a picture of a suicide bomber from 911Just kidding mate!


no i'm not you're the bomber right?kidding.LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> no i'm not you're the bomber right?kidding.LOL


.....................


----------



## fatz (Sep 9, 2008)

my sister had a breast implant op 2 years ago.

She said her 'boobs' looked like beaver tails! She has had 2 children, was never 'busty'. She thought it might help her find a new guy!.

To date, she is still single.

I believe that you should be accepted for who you are, not what you look like.

There is far too much emphasis put on how you look, not the person inside.

I blame the media for a lot of the problems, young girls, and boys too, are suffering from eating disorders.

Modern society!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes id have a gastric by pass done tomorrow if the money wasnt an issue. No hesitation.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PatioDogDoors said:


> no i'm not you're the bomber right?kidding.LOL


what happened to patiodoors,??????????? he hasnt been on for ages,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing when I saw this thread


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I was wondering the same thing when I saw this thread


cant we pm him and see if he is ok,?????? he was quite funny at times,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> cant we pm him and see if he is ok,?????? he was quite funny at times,


we could I will see when he was online last


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this was when he was on last

Last Activity: 17-06-2008 07:07 AM 

3 months ago


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> this was when he was on last
> 
> Last Activity: 17-06-2008 07:07 AM
> 
> 3 months ago


 awwwwwwww, maybe he has left,??????


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't read other posts yet but definitely not for me.

Due to a serious illness I have had to undergo approximately 9 operations 4 of which were majors.

I would only have life saving operations - anyway I'm perfect wrinkles and all and so I should have its natural. The scars and disfigurements are merely battle scars and I won  

I am what I am and who I am if people don't like it tuff 

Not everyone is happy with their personal appearance, and to them it is important for self-confidence and self esteem and under those circumstances I believe cosmetic surgery its right for them.

Sue


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I would..I want my lips doing.. I have scars coming off them.. My lippy always bleeds into them and i look terrible..


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> How long does it take for th bottox to work? i've heard a few month? or does it work right away?
> Oh and how long does it last ? And how much  don't wanna know much do i lmao.


Have a fight with a bee and you will get the same effect


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

think i would get me boobs done


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

On a serious note as I am now I wouldn't go under the knife as I am perfectly happy with the way I look. I am far from perfect but I am not over weight, my teeth are good, and for an old bird I can scrub up well.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

bullyb said:


> if money wasnt the issue, would you go under the knife??
> plastic surgery seems to be a way of life these days and i would be interested in knowing how far people would go?


yup i would! i would love implants( but not huge) and a tummy tuck...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Nose job.

Possibly a boob job....but with being on the pill and the amazing side effect I had (boobs went bigger) I'm not that bothered haha.


----------

